# Trials Evolution - NAT verhindert Multiplayer



## Koeches (28. Mai 2013)

Moin,
Hab da ein Problem bei dem ich keine Ahnung von der Materie habe (Nat-Typ, Ports, u.ä.)

Also ich habe Trials Evolution, die Gold Edition und bin bei Uplay angemeldet. Wenn ich im Spiel in den Multiplayer bereich gehe um gegen einen Kumpel zu fahren muss er mich zunächst in eine 'Party' oder 'Gruppe' bei Uplay einladen. Das geht noch ohne Probleme. Wenn ich danach jedoch versuche seine Einladung zum Spiel anzunehmen, lädt es kurz bis dann die Fehlermeldung kommt, dass die Verbindung zum Host fehlgeschlagen sei und das es möglicherweise an meinem Nat-Typ liegt.

Wie könnte ich dieses Problem beheben?


Ich habe Windows 7 und Wlan über einen Router von Alice.

Ich hatte dieses Problem schon beim GTA IV Multiplayer was jedoch durch das erstellen einer zusätzlichen Breitbandverbindung behoben werden konnte. Hier geht das nicht mehr da Uplay sich dann komplett nicht mehr mit dem Internet verbinden kann..

Auserdem hab ich bei der Windows-Firewall schon eingestellt das bei Trials und Uplay die Edgeausnahme zugelassen wird, wie es in einigen anderen Foren stand. Jedoch blieb dies auch ohne Erfolg.

Vielen Dank schonmal an alle die Versuchen mir zu helfen (;

Gruß Lucas


----------



## Herbboy (28. Mai 2013)

Guckst Du mal hier Online Gas geben: Tipps rund um euren Internetanschluss, Router und Onlinegaming da steht auch was zu NAT auf Seite 4: Online Gas geben: Tipps rund um euren Internetanschluss, Router und Onlinegaming - Schneller Surfen: Router für Gaming optimieren am Beispiel CoD: Black OPs 2 

allerdings sind diese Provider-Router oft sehr eingeschränkt, kann sein, dass Du das da nicht ändern kannst... ^^


und vlt mach mal allgemein einen Ping-Test, vlt ist Deine Leitung ja so oder so nicht dolle: http://www.wieistmeineip.de/ping/ 


Teste bei den Games auch mal ganz ohne Firewall. Eine Firewall ist heutzutage an sich nur noch nötig, wenn Du Schiss hast, dass ein bereits auf dem PC installiertes Tool unberechtigerweise online Daten sendet, und das kann ja an sich dann nur ein Trojaner oder so sein - den aber hätte ein Virenscanner schon beim Installationsversucht entdeckt. Und von allein installiert sich nix, während du online spielst, dh es gibt da keine wirkliche Gefahr, wenn Du beim Spielen Firewall/Virenscanner abschaltest (solltest natürlich aber trotzdem nicht gleichzeitig per Messenger oder so Dateien empfangen oder so  )

Wenn es ohne Firewall/Virenscanner trotzdem nicht geht, liegt es am Router oder der Leitung selbst.


----------



## Koeches (29. Mai 2013)

Danke für die schnelle antwort (;
Lag wirklich am NAT-typ des routers habs jetz hinbekommen. ((:

Das problem war, das Uplay sobald ich diese Breitbandverbindung benutzt hab sich nicht mehr mit dem Internet verbinden konnte. Da diese Breitbandverbindung eigentlich ja nich wirklich existiert sondern nur dazu da ist die geschlossenen Ports des Routers zu umgehen.
Ich hab dann einfach bei den Einstellungen bei Uplay eingestellt, das Uplay keine Proxyverbindungen nutzen darf. Das heißt, Das der Multiplayer von Trials die geöffneten Ports von der Breitbandverbindung benutzt, aber Uplay trotzdem über das 'richtige' Wlan läuft. ^^


----------



## Herbboy (29. Mai 2013)

Dann viel Spaß.

Wie ist das Game Trials Evolution eigentlich? Das hat bei der pcgames ja gut abgeschnitten, ich bin nur nicht sicher, ob es mir nicht vlt zu "frustrierend" ist


----------



## Koeches (1. Juni 2013)

Danke (-;

Macht super laune! Frustierend ist es eigentlich nur, wenn du perfektionist bist und in jedem rennen ne goldmedaille willst und die rennen teils 100 mal wiederholst so wie ich ;D

Aber Multiplayer is sau geil und singleplayer macht auch super laune und bis die wirklich schweren sachen kommen hast du schon an die 50-60 strecken gefahren ^-^


----------

